# sabots vs "powerbelts"



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I want to thank those who have allready posted very usefull replys to "scopes" and "bullet weights" and please keep the info comming. I am obsorbing information like a sponge. In the mean time I have another elamentry question reguarding bullet style. The instructional video that came with my Omega was not very complementary about "bore size bullets". But they ( Thompson Center) seem to be quite biased toward their own brand (shockwave)of saboted bullets. Powerbelt's big advertizing claims are that they are easier to load, do not leave as much plastic residue in the rifelings and have a better sectional density than sabots. Hodgdon's web site shows that the sabots have a slight edge in ballistics with approximately 100 fps more muzzel velocity with the same bullet weight and powder charge compared to Powerbelt bullets. So what is your real field experience and opinions?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well you will get a lot of varied opinions on the sabots vs. power belts. I have shot both out of my Encore and Thunder hawk. I like the shockwave 250 grain sabots; they shoot well out of my rigs, and performed well on several deer I have shot with them. They are a little harder to load than the Powerbelts. I can’t tell a difference in fouling between the two. I use 100 grains of 777 under a 250 grain shockwave with the Winchester 777 primers. I average around 2 3/4” groups at 100 yards. If I mount a 3x9 scope I can work it down to around 1 ¾” groups. Down where I’m from we can use magnifying scopes on our smoke poles. I use removable Leupold rings and mounts on my rigs so I can switch back and forth between scopes without re-zeroing them.

I have several friends who had bullet failure while using the Powerbelts, but they still recovered their animals. The bullets came apart after hitting bone. They won’t use them any more.
Powerbelts do load easier, but they don’t group as well as Shockwaves do in my guns. The best I get is around 3 ½ to 4” at 100. 

I have tried 150 grains of 777 with both bullets; I get less drop but it opens up my groups considerably.

Shockwaves are a little cheaper to buy; I get the 30 packs of them. As for TC pushing their brand, that’s just good business sense.

Best advice is to try several different bullets and see what your rig shoots best.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I won't use powerbelts anymore for the reasons Mojo mentioned. I had one come apart on a deer hit in the front shouder. Only penetrated 3" and that was a 75 yard shot. I do use a .45 cal so I think the heavier 50s (like 348 gr) would work better, but I still don't like them. Sabots are the way to go. I also didn't like how hard they were to load. But if you buy the Harvester sabots (available at Cabelas) they load just as easy as powerbelts. I've tried SSTs and Barnes Xpanders and get good accuracy with either. The bonded shockwaves would be sweet too but they don't have them in .45 yet.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

For whats it worth... I like the powerbelts. Ive brought down 3 deer with them and all 3 were dead in their tracks. I havent experienced the bullet failure mentioned, all bullets were recovered in a perfect mushroom.

The very first deer I took was with the Barnes MZ expander 250gr. sabot. It dropped the deer in its tracks as well but the bullet was not recovered as it was a neck shot and passed through.

Ive found my gun groups better with the powerbelts. Plus, they are much easier to load than sabots after multiple shots when sighting in or just shooting. I would have to clean every 2nd of 3rd shot with sabots as opposed to every 7th or 8th with the powerbelts.

But to each his own! Try both, see which your gun likes.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

i use a remington muzzy and i have had great luck both with penetration and bullet performance using the 295 grain powerbelt hollow point this last year the buck i harvested was shot at 187 yrds and was a complete passthrew it didnt hit any major bones but the ribs but at that range i was a little surprizied at a pass through all in all i have hunted 4 years with the gun and ammo and shot 4 bucks two were broadside s one a neck and a quartering away shot all bucks never went over 30 yrds and two were drd. but as you know each and every weapon will react diffrently to diffrent loads and bullet weights and types my advise is to explore your options till you are happy with what ever you muzzy does best with


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

powerbelts are by far easy'r to load but I still like my SST Hornady's 300 gr for the groups for my ENCORE Maxi-Ball 370 gr or Maxi-Hunter 350 gr for my Hawken. but for darn good time I Still prefer my good ol Lyman Great Plains .54 with 1-in-60 inch twist .530 Dia. Ball


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's all in the shooter I think. To each his own. I have shot the Power Belts, but I have never tryed them on an animal, only at the range. 

I killed a spike elk at 268 yds. with a .44 cal. 300 gr. hornaday xtp behind 110 gr. charge out of a .50 cal. Austin hallek. The bull was walking downhill quartering to me. I hit him in the neck just in front of the left shoulder. The bullet was lodged in the skin just in front of the right hind quarter when I skined him out. When I hit him, he sat sown like a dog, got up and began to stumble, and then fell over and kicked around for about a min. 

That is the only load I shoot at Elk! I use my .45 cal. for deer behind a 100 gr. charge, and a 200 gr. gold dot bullet.

Like I said, to each his own. Good luck in your "venture" for the "perfect load".


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I use my .45 cal. for deer behind a 100 gr. charge, and a 200 gr. gold dot bullet.


Which gold dots are you using? I've looked for some to use in my 45 cal and the largest I've found is a 180 gr .40 cal gold dot.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

El Matador said:


> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> > I use my .45 cal. for deer behind a 100 gr. charge, and a 200 gr. gold dot bullet.
> ...


I got them at Sportsmans Warehouse. They dont have any in at this time, but they should get some in soon.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

> for darn good time I Still prefer my good ol Lyman Great Plains .54 with 1-in-60 inch twist .530 Dia. Ball


+1!!!


----------

